# Whats a Crypt?



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

What makes a Crypt so diffrent that it needs its own forum topic? Do I want one in my tank? This journal describes my tank


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Genus Cryptocoryne---slow growing Southeast Asian Aroids, aquatic, amphibious or terrestrial. Most species grow near or in water and are submersed during times of high water. Some species are adapted for submerse growth; many species are capable of submerse and emerse growth. Some species can not be kept submerse. Leaves green, brown, orange-brown. Undersides of leaves can be red or purple in some species.

Why a forum on Cryptocoryne? Some people get interested in the special challenges of growing crypts. Also, they can be very beautiful.

See Jan Bastmeijer's crypt pages


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Quite simply, they are the coolest of all aquatic plants for the aquarium.
They also command the highest prices of any genus.
They are the collector's most covetted plant.

They are also some of the most challenging plants to grow for some rare species.

that's why............

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

